# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Quesito per apertura ced - agenzia pratiche

## DonMichele

Salve, spero di inserire il seguente quesito nella sezione giusta del forum.
A far data dal 01/01/2021 aprirò una partita iva per la gestione di un centro elaborazione dati oltre che agenzia disbrigo pratiche. Dunque l'attività prevalente è quella del CED mentre la secondaria quella di disbrigo pratiche. 
A quale gestione INPS (separata o commercianti) devo iscrivermi? (Premetto che per il fatturato mi converrebbe la gestione separata) 
In caso di presenza di più codici ateco (alcuni gestione separata, altri gestione commercianti) a quale gestione occorre iscriversi? Ci si iscrive alla gestione dell'attività prevalente oppure occorre doppia iscrizione? 
Con diploma di ragioneria si può utilizzare il codice ateco 69.20.12 (SERVIZI FORNITI DA RAGIONIERI) oppure tale codice è riservato agli iscritti all'ordine? 
Qualcuno per permettermi di iscrivermi alla gestione separata, mi ha indicato di utilizzare questi codici ateco
- 74.90.99 ALTRE ATTIVITÀ PROFESSIONALI NCA
- 69.20.13 SERVIZI FORNITI DA REVISORI CONTABILI, PERITI, CONSULENTI ED ALTRI SOGGETTI CHE SVOLGONO ATTIVITÀ IN MATERIA DI AMMINISTRAZIONE, CONTABILITÀ E TRIBUTI 
E' corretto? Si potrebbero utilizzare per ciò che devo fare io? 
Ringrazio fin d'ora chi gentilmente mi aiuterà a chiarire i miei dubbi 
Cordialità

----------


## shailendra

Per me puoi usare sia il codice 74.90.99 che il 69.20.13. 
Come elaborazione dati invece il codice da usare è il 63.11.11 e la gestione a cui iscriversi è quella commercianti.
Non vedo però come possa convenirti la gestione separata, visto che ha un'aliquota più alta della gestione commercianti, a meno che tu non preveda di dichiarare, non nei primi anni, ma in propsettiva, sempre redditi inferiori ai 15 mila euro

----------

